# Rear hatch issues with opening



## kinewman944 (Oct 16, 2008)

on my moms bug the button works on the drivers door to activate the solenoid to open the rear hatch because I can hear it working, but a few months ago you would open it and it would unlatch but you would have to run around to open it before it would half way re-attatch... now the solenoid still works cuz I can hear it but it will not release the rear hatch so I have to take the key and turn it counter clock wise and keep it there to open the door, and if I turn it counter clock wise than let it go it will re-attatch until I turn it again... 
To me it sounds like the thing needs to be adjusted... any other idea's tho?? 

thanks for your time!


----------



## VetCHeang (Aug 13, 2007)

Same issue with mine, there is a release plastico cover wich is broken and just slides to a side so, the hatch wont pop up enough.
What I do, I open it with the remote, and have couple fingers ready to rise the hatch, as soon as it pops up half way. Will replace the part, soon...


----------



## starface111 (Feb 9, 2009)

I have to hit the button on the door and run to the trunk and get my two fingers under the trunk before it re-locks. I have dealt with this problem for as long as I had this car (5 years.)
What needs to be replaced? And where can the part be located?
Thanks in advance. This problem has always annoyed me.


----------



## OhRandi (Feb 22, 2009)

bump..


same issue here. kind of. trunk release and remote button seem to activate something, as I can hear it, but it doesn't actually release. I have to use the key if I want to open the hatch. 

anyone ever find a fix for this?


----------



## haroldpo (Aug 3, 2011)

Bump, same problem here.


----------



## guitar0zer0 (Jul 2, 2011)

Me too if I release it won't open I have to wait 10 sec and do again? Very strange. The only time it doesn't happen is when it is over 100 - 110 deg out. I'm in Vegas so its hot!

Sent from my Ally using Tapatalk


----------



## haroldpo (Aug 3, 2011)

VetCHeang said:


> Same issue with mine, there is a release plastico cover wich is broken and just slides to a side so, the hatch wont pop up enough.
> What I do, I open it with the remote, and have couple fingers ready to rise the hatch, as soon as it pops up half way. Will replace the part, soon...




What is a plastico cover?


----------



## fahrvergnugenvw (Dec 28, 2002)

Lol our beetle is the exact same. Whats the fix ?


----------



## jjblbi (Jun 15, 2001)

Has anyone solved this half release? Wife's Beetle has same issue. Thanks, John


----------



## VetCHeang (Aug 13, 2007)

The fix is so easy and fast, hold on, will look for pics and post again.


----------



## VetCHeang (Aug 13, 2007)

Just look at the pics

http://www.newmundobeetle.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=3366


----------

